# The Bathtub Test: Are you up for it?



## celtic_crippler (Apr 14, 2009)

During a visit to an insane asylum, a man asked one of the doctor's "How do you determine if someone should be institutionalized?" 

The doctor replied, "We use the bathtub test." 

"How's that work?" the man asked. 

"Welll..." the doctor continued, "..we fill up a bathtub with water and then offer either a teaspoon, a tea cup, or a bucket to the patient and ask them to empty the tub." 

"Oh!" the man exclaimed, "I get it!" 

Do you?


----------



## girlbug2 (Apr 14, 2009)

Other: a drain.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 14, 2009)

girlbug2 said:


> Other: a drain.



This was my thought


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 14, 2009)

Mine two but I can see where some would get confused.


----------



## McLargehuge (Apr 14, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> During a visit to an insane asylum, a man asked one of the doctor's "How do you determine if someone should be institutionalized?"
> 
> The doctor replied, "We use the bathtub test."
> 
> ...




However in giving the items, the doctors imply that they want them to be used.  

In short, giving a person a spoon, cup and bucket and telling them to empty the bathtub is about as ridiculous as using them.  Who's insane now?


----------



## crushing (Apr 14, 2009)

I chose bucket because it's an old wooden western style bathtub without a drain.  Can you imagine the crazy people looking for a drain on that thing?


----------



## bluekey88 (Apr 15, 2009)

I'd joodie chop a hole in the tub to make a drain...it's not crazy it's GENIUS I TELL YOU! I'm not crazy...they called me mad at the university but I'll show them yes I will I'll teach their dogs to suck eggs...I"M THE MAD BOMBER WHAT BOMBS AT MIDNIGHT!! HAHAHAHAHAHAAHA!!!!

Peace,
Erik


----------



## celtic_crippler (Apr 15, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> During a visit to an insane asylum, a man asked one of the doctor's "How do you determine if someone should be institutionalized?"
> 
> The doctor replied, "We use the bathtub test."
> 
> ...


 
"....a normal person would reach for the buck because it's bigger and can empty the tub faster."

"No" replied the doctor, "A normal person would pull the plug....Now, would you like a bed near a window?"


----------



## Carol (Apr 15, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> "....a normal person would reach for the buck because it's bigger and can empty the tub faster."
> 
> "No" replied the doctor, "A normal person would pull the plug....Now, would you like a bed near a window?"



Yes please, and a thorazine drip. 

I hear I'll be in the same ward as the three guys that walked in to a bar...:rofl:


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 15, 2009)

I was with all the folks wondering why not just pull the plug...


----------



## bluekey88 (Apr 15, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> Yes please, and a thorazine drip.
> 
> I hear I'll be in the same ward as the three guys that walked in to a bar...:rofl:


 
You'd think they'd see someting as large as bar in their path and just walk around....


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 20, 2009)

I would put my very best upper class accent on and ask them snootily "Do I look like someone who empties her own bath tub?"

that gets round working out which answer the trick-cyclists want!


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (May 20, 2009)

Unless you special order your bathtub, most are cheap peaces of crap.
If the only task at hand is emptying the bathtub, and doing it as quickly as possible, I choose my foot. I will kick the side in and the water will empty quicker then going throught the drain. Then I will chuckle as I often do at the witnesses jaw hanging in disbelief, and would walk along my merry way.


----------



## Archangel M (May 20, 2009)

Who has a tub with a plug they have to "pull" anymore?


----------



## redantstyle (May 20, 2009)

hey now.


----------



## tellner (May 21, 2009)

The moment I saw that I said "drain". 
If I were Executive material I'd say "Doc, empty the tub."


----------



## foggymorning162 (May 22, 2009)

I don't know about you but I'm pulling the plug.


----------



## teekin (May 28, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> *Yes please, and a thorazine drip. *
> 
> I hear I'll be in the same ward as the three guys that walked in to a bar...:rofl:



I'll be in the room next to Carol, with a big dumb smile on my face holding a teaspoon.

lori


----------

